# Animals with Mental Illness - What They Can Teach Us



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I am always astounded by similarities between humans and some of the higher mammals. Have a look at a recent article on a Bonobo that was abused that later got better with the help of a supportive group of other Bonobos, a psychitrist and some Paxil and Valium!

This is fodder for thought. It illustrates my belief that we are complex animals, fueled by instincts. That damage can be done and that it can be repaired using many different tools -- a holistic approach. Learn something new every MINUTE.

This also makes me love animals more.

Link to article in the The Atlantic
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/brian-the-mentally-ill-bonobo-and-how-he-healed/372596/

Brian the Mentally Ill Bonobo, and How He Healed

By Alexis C. Madrigal

Things were not looking good for Brian. He'd been kept from the affection of his mother-and all other women-and raised alone by his father, who sexually traumatized him. Normal social interactions were impossible for him. He couldn't eat in front of others and required a series of repeated, OCD-like rituals before he'd take food. He was scared of any new thing, and when he got stressed, he'd just curl up into the fetal position and scream.

He also hurt himself over and over, tearing off his own fingernails and intentionally cutting his genitals. He was socially outcast, left to clap his hands, spin in circles, and stare blankly at walls by himself.

Still, some other bonobos were kind to him. Kitty, a 49-year-old blind female, and Lody, a 27-year-old male, spent time with Brian. When he panicked, Lody sometimes led him by the hand to their playpen at the Milwaukee County Zoo.

After six weeks, the zookeepers knew they had to do something. They called Harry Prosen, who was the chair of the psychiatry department at the Medical College of Wisconsin, who took Brian on as his first non-human patient.

Brian's story is one of many that Laurel Braitman tells in her new book, Animal Madness: How anxious dogs, compulsive parrots, and elephants in recovery help us understand ourselves, a survey of mental illness in animals and its relationship to our own problems.

The individual stories in the book are compelling, and they lead towards an interesting conclusion about the way we project our own attributes onto other species. How much should we anthropomorphize animals like our pets or apes like Brian? As much as it helps us help them. If treating Brian like a human psychiatric patient helped Prosen treat the suffering animal, then it makes sense to project that level of humanness onto the creature.

Prosen began with a full psychiatric history of Brian. He'd been born at the Yerkes National Primate Research Center at Emory University in Atlanta. Bonobos are famously, polymorphously, perversely sexual-but they don't generally engage in sexual violence. And yet Brian's father, who had suffered his own traumas as a research animal, sodomized Brian for years. During his seven years at Yerkes, Brian started to stick his own hand into his rectum, causing bleeding and-over time-thickening of the tissue there. It was a horrifying situation.

In 1997, when Brian arrived, the bonobo crew at the Milwaukee County Zoo, which was the largest captive troop in the United States, was unusually stable and nice, seemingly due to the calming presence of two apes, Maringa, and Brian's friend, Lody. The troop had already helped other animals recover from mental disturbances, which is one reason that Brian had been sent there. But he seemed beyond natural recovery.

Prosen first prescribed Paxil, to help with Brian's anxiety, occasionally supplemented by Valium, on the bad days. "The beauty of the drug therapy," Prosen told Braitman, "was that the other bonobos could start to see him for who he really was, which was really a cool little dude."

Meanwhile, Prosen and the zookeeping staff began Brian's therapy, focusing on making changes to their own behavior and his environment. They spoke quietly and moved slowly and consistently. No sudden movements or loud noises. They made each of his days exactly the same, and only introduced new things slowly and deliberately. They had Brian hang out with apes who were younger than him, so that he could learn what he'd never been taught as a kid: play.

"Interacting with adult females, to whom he'd had no exposure as a youngster, caused him all sorts of anxiety," Braitman writes. "This was confusing to the rest of the troop because Brian looked like an eight- or nine-year-old young male, but developmentally he acted like a five- or six-year-old."

By 2001, after four hard years of therapy and improvement, Brian had begun to integrate into the Milwaukee troop. The zookeepers saw it as significant that a new mother let him touch her 10-day-old baby, and over the the next few years, his behavior became more and more socially aware. They peg his 16th birthday, in 2006, as the time when he "started acting his age." He loves carrying around the babies in the troop, and even managed to have his own children. And, as his keeper Barbara Bell recalled, he went off Paxil at some point, after he took to sharing it (!) with the other apes.

As the years went by, Lody grew old and frail. Brian began to take on the older male's leadership role within the troop. And when Lody died in 2012, Brian became one of the group leaders. It was a remarkable transformation for a sick, disturbed young ape to have made.

Prosen, for his part, attributes Brian's growth to Lody and Kitty, the blind female who helped him out in his earliest, darkest period. While his therapy and the pharmaceuticals did some good, it was the community of zookeepers and animals working together that seems to have gotten him on the path to social integration. "Empathy knows no country, no species, is universal and has always been available," Prosen said. "I discovered after arriving at the zoo that it belonged to the bonobos long before us."

For Braitman, though, she does see something special in the way humans look out for other animals. So many of the traits that we thought distinguished our species have been found in other creatures, but we stand out among the animals for how we care for other species. Certainly not at all times or in all industries, but "humans are ridiculously special when it comes to our desire to intervene and heal the distress in many other species, especially our pets," Braitman told me. "I met people who'd turned their houses into rabbit sanctuaries and their ponds into otter rehab habitats."

We might not be the only tool-using mammals or the only species with a sense of self, but "the great lengths we go to help our animals is one thing that still sets us apart," she said.

This article available online at:

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/brian-the-mentally-ill-bonobo-and-how- he-healed/372596/

Copyright © 2014 by The Atlantic Monthly Group. All Rights Reserved.

----------------------
I am also very interested in a the new book mentioned here ... "Animal Madness"
http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Madness-Compulsive-Elephants-Understand/dp/1451627009?tag=vglnk-c53-20


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Andrea, it is quite possible. I am astounded at the various stories I have been reading about animals that indeed get depressed, anxious, etc.

A great film is "Black Fish" about the Orcas used at Sea World. They are indeed treated very poorly. Their lifespan is shortened in captivity and they have been known to kill or seriously injure their trainers when this is truly not their nature.

Military dogs exhibit symptoms of PTSD.

Good grief I saw a touching video about a goat that got depressed and refused to eat when separated from a burro friend at a Sanctuary. When the two were reunited the goat was overjoyed.

Certainly this illustrates basic instincts we all have and how stress affects all animals -- including ourselves. I am truly moved by the story of the Bonobo as it would seem love and care gave him quality of life.

These things however mess with certain theories of the unconscious mind. One would not perform psychodynamic therapy on these animals, but it would seem behavioral therapy, love and encouragement, positive reinforcement, and (I'm LOLing) -- medication in some cases can help. I know of a few people who have their dogs on Prozac ... I kid you not. It seems to help them with anxiety!

This puts my brain in hyperdrive!  So many implications.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogs on prozac? Really? Poor dogs. I'd say the owners are the ones who should be on Prozac..

What can animals teach us? ...

Well for a start don't enclose the Orca's in a small pool. Guess what? You do that, and eventually they lash out. Surprising? No not really, what else can they do to try and get back to their natural environment? Kind of like a last resort really. Any animal enclosed like that will for too long will 'loose the plot'.. humans are no exception.

Take dogs into a war zone and expect them to be ok? Poor expectation. Do they really expect the dogs won't be a bit on the jumpy side and unaffected in other ways?

The animals reactions aren't that complex. The way I see it, their reactions are a direct result of their treatment and the environment they're in.. I don't think you need to be Einstein to see that. Take them out of their natural environment and of course they're not going to be happy.. Then throw some abuse on top of that.. and what'd you get? A sacred and anxious animal. Sound familiar?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Zed said:


> Dogs on prozac? Really? Poor dogs. I'd say the owners are the ones who should be on Prozac..
> 
> What can animals teach us? ...
> 
> ...


Zed, I suggest you read the book I recommended -- it is a scientific study, not anecdotal.
Animals can suffer from mental illness. It is a known fact. If you read Scientific American there is a recent article about how sharks have different personalities. Some are more aloof, some are very social.

Simply watch Blackfish -- you can see it online. A mother Orca whose baby was taken away fell into a deep depression. Their lifespans are significantly reduced when not allowed to live a healthy life.

I see human beings as complex animals. Our reactions to abuse and adversity vary greatly, but there are amazing similarities with many animals.

Also if you are aware of the work of Cesar Milan (dog trainer and "therapist"), or "horse whisperers" and other animal behaviorists, they use all manner of approaches to help animals who are out of control for various reasons.

I see no reason to dismiss the concept when you haven't read or seen the information I have provided.

Also, in terms of giving medication to some animals --- most people don't. But in extreme cases it somehow works -- it is working on the same neurotransimitters, etc. that are found in the human brain; if it is a choice between having to put your animal to sleep vs. trying a medication on a beloved pet ... well, that is the right of a pet owner! It is certainly better than those who abuse animals -- better than those who abuse children.

I have a friend (and she is 63). She and her husband own a farm and she has many animals and is a Veterinarian (D.V.M.-- Doctor of Veterinary Medicine) for animals of all sizes (from cats to horses). In some 35 years she has seen just about everything in terms of animal personality traits. She even has a wolf that has become a part of the family ... this is extremely uncommon. The wolf (100% wolf -- genetically tested) is somewhat aloof, and yet can get along with the dogs in the house.

Also, her Golden Retrievers actually WORK for her. They are happier when they have a "job" to do. Her husband has epilepsy, and they can assist him even if he is very far from the house. They will go back to the house to get Ellen for help.

Wiley (the wolf) however only connects with my friend, not her husband or other visitors to their farm. Why Ellen and Wiley have become so close cannot be explained -- and it took sesveral years for her to separate from a pack and shadow Ellen -- Ellen never forced a bond, but allowed Wiley to choose what she wished as long as it wasn't a danger to her family or her other animals. But animals have memories, they do have feelings. They may not be "self-aware" per se, yet if you look into work with the Great Apes (and read the story of the Bonobo) you can see that there are many close similarities to human behavior. And we can learn from this.

I wish you wouldn't dismiss this. Also, if you have ever had pets of your own (and I have since I was girl, and I am now 55 -- cats and dogs galore) you would be aware of their individual quirks that come from both nature and nurture.

You subject an animal to abuse -- you will get an animal that exhibits anxiety, depression, even self-harm. The same is true for a human. I don't see the difference.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Animal Madness: How Anxious Dogs, Compulsive Parrots, and Elephants in Recovery Help Us Understand Ourselves Hardcover - June 10, 2014 by Laurel Braitman

Check it out on amazon. I purchased it on Kindle. Look in your local library.

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Madness-Compulsive-Elephants-Understand/dp/1451627009?tag=vglnk-c53-20


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

> Take dogs into a war zone and expect them to be ok? Poor expectation. Do they really expect the dogs won't be a bit on the jumpy side and unaffected in other ways?


As with soldiers, NOT every soldier who has experienced combat develops PTSD. Neither does every military or police dog, etc. Why this is so proves there is a complex interaction between Nature and Nurture in humans and animals. And again, humans are complex animals with instincts that have evolved over millennia. sp?

Fight/flight -- we see it in animals, we see it in humans. It is a protective mechanism for both that sometimes goes awry. Anxiety is programmed into all creatures in life-threatening situations. Only one example.

Also, read the work of Jane Goodall who has spent her entire life studying chimps. Among other things chimpls have altruistic behavior, they murder, and they go to war. Goodall first thought they were more peaceful than humans. She was very sad to find that chimps and humans are very much alike in all social areas.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

> The way I see it, their reactions are a direct result of their treatment and the environment they're in..


Are you speaking of humans or animals?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not dismissing what you say at all Dreamer. It's really interesting to me. I've studied animals for a long long time as well (I'm nearly your age).

The horse whisperers.. amazing huh? It's transformed the way horses are treated.. such a nicer way to treat an animal. Took a long time.. but now it's probably seen as the best way of communicating and understanding horses.

And the chimps.. yikes. Yep they're pretty wild alright. Don't they eat their young too given half the chance? Probably a reason/s in there somewhere why they'd do that if they do. Might be the apes that do that?

You know I hate science articles!! lol. Especially the ones around animal behaviour and human behaviour. Everything seems to get so infinitely complex when science pokes it's nose into these subjects.. And then all of a sudden anything anyone ever knew can easily be discredited if it's not backed up by some empirical study. They don't believe in intuition for a start. Go figure?

Indigenous peoples would be a good start to talk to about why animals react the way the do&#8230; After all they've been living in amongst these animals forever. Ask an Australian Aboriginal about a piece of kangaroo crap and they can probably tell you what it ate for breakfast 3 days ago.. Ask a scientist same question and you'll get a report of the atomic structure of each chemical in the poo. lol.. you know what I mean.. Something simple suddenly turns into something overly complex.

Anyway.. enough of that. I am really interested in this subject. Cool story about your friend the vet and the wolf. You'd have to think there's a huge amount of trust from both parties huh? And time in that trusted space. Still.. not many people are ok about being in that space with a wolf, or an ape or chimp for that matter. personally you wouldn't have me anywhere near a 'wild' animal like that.. except if they were on the barbecue of course .

I saw a great doco on this American women who works in the animal behaviour field particularly farm animals. One the most respected of all. I so wish could remember her name? She's got full blown autism.. struggles reading humans but has an incredible insight into how farm animals are feeling. In fact no one can even come close to her insight. She flies round the world advising farmers on how to take better care of their animals. She can see things from the perspective of the animals.. simple things like the surface they walk on and the barriers around them that might make them nervous and much more difficult to control.

I'll have a look at some of the links you posted.. See how I go.

Cheers


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

*"KNOW SCIENCE, NO STIGMA" -- science is cool, dude.  Cheers

Animals in Translation: Using the Mysteries of Autism to Decode Animal Behavior *(A Harvest Book) Paperback - January 2, 2006
by Temple Grandin, Ph.D. (Author), Catherine Johnson (Author)

"Why would a cow lick a tractor? Why are collies getting dumber? Why do dolphins sometimes kill for fun? How can a parrot learn to spell? How did wolves teach man to evolve? Temple Grandin draws upon a long, distinguished career as an animal scientist and her own experiences with autism to deliver an extraordinary message about how animals act, think, and feel. She has a perspective like that of no other expert in the field, which allows her to offer unparalleled observations and groundbreaking ideas.

People with autism can often think the way animals think, putting them in the perfect position to translate "animal talk." Grandin is a faithful guide into their world, exploring animal pain, fear, aggression, love, friendship, communication, learning, and, yes, even animal genius. The sweep of Animals in Translation is immense and will forever change the way we think about animals."

http://www.amazon.com/Animals-Translation-Mysteries-Behavior-Harvest/dp/0156031442/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1412565314&sr=1-1&keywords=temple+grandin+animals+in+translation

-----------------

*Temple Grandin: How the Girl Who Loved Cows Embraced Autism and Changed the World *Paperback - October 7, 2014
by Sy Montgomery (Author), Temple Grandin (Author)

"When Temple Grandin was born, her parents knew she was different. Years later she was diagnosed with autism. Temple's doctor recommended institutionalizing her, but her mother believed in her. Temple went to school instead. Today, Dr. Temple Grandin, a scientist and professor of animal science at Colorado State University, is an autism advocate and her world-changing career revolutionized the livestock industry. This compelling biography and Temple's personal photos take us inside her extraordinary mind and open the door to a broader understanding of autism."

http://www.amazon.com/Temple-Grandin-Embraced-Autism-Changed/dp/0544339096/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1412565186&sr=1-1&keywords=temple+grandin+how+the+girl+who+loved+cows+embraced+autism+and+changed+the+world


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> *"KNOW SCIENCE, NO STIGMA" -- science is cool, dude.  Cheers*


Haha&#8230;

Science 'people' are kind of weird&#8230; They even look a bit strange you know? Like they're inbred something?? I dunno.. something stirs me up about these people..

When I was young and in the car with my parents.. If we stopped at the lights and spotted a 'geeky' 'sciencey' looking person, my dad would always say "wind up the windows and lock the doors son, this one's full blown!&#8230; It's for your own safety."  Thanks dad. Another valuable life lesson that I've been able to pass onto my children. Like any good parent, I'd much prefer they were normal&#8230; hahaha

*****************************************************************************************************************************************************

On a more serious note.. Yes Dreamer, that's the women, thanks for finding her. Temple Grandi. She's a winner!

I did read the article about Brian the bonobo.. Pretty good outcome I suppose. I hope he gets off the meds tho.. that's the bit that bothers me most about this. I guess when you look at the way Brian reacted to his upbringing, it's not so far off what a human might experience too in a lot of ways.

Why does a cow lick a tractor? I reckon either, the paintwork on the tractor has some sort of finish (maybe a wax?) that the cows lack in their diet and need a feed, or, they just like the tractor a WHOLE LOT, b/c they equate the tractor with the receiving of food. ie Tractor's always present when the food is dished out.?

Why are collies getting dumber? Well&#8230; Let me think. Is it b/c the processed shit 'dogfood' they often eat has caused some kind of brain damage? Is it b/c they rely on humans so much they actually don't need to think so much anymore?

Why do dolphins kill for fun? Ohhh that's a hard one. I've never heard of this before. My thoughts are&#8230; why not? It's not like they're going to dolphin jail or anything if they get caught is it? Maybe they kill cuz they're just doing their own research into death, and what happens when animals die? SImilar to some freakshow who kills a hundred lab rats just to come up with some loose theory about what happens to a rat brain in the last minute of life?

How can a parrot learn to spell? WH?? That's one smart parrot! Smarter it seems than a lot of humans on the internet! lol Sorry not many ideas about this one.. apart from.. parrot has mutated genes or has somehow mysteriously been crossed with humans? It's no secret some people are just downright strange when it comes to 'enjoying' being with animals&#8230; 

How do wolves teach man to evolve? Hmmm.. nuther tough one. I'm really scrapping the bottom of the barrel here but my guess is.. Man looked at the way wolves survive, and realised how stupid we really are. Wolves probably do have a lot to teach us if we bothered to look. But my answer's not really about evolution tho..

Just my thoughts&#8230;


----------

